# Canon service centre misbehaving



## billubakra (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi Guys,

A friend of mine has lodged complaint of his canon printer. It was routed to the service centre but they are asking for 1000+gst visiting charges and that too to be sent via paytm. Is their any email address of the concerned in Canon India? The phone support isn't doing anything from the past 1 week.

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 6, 2019)

Contact & Support Information - Canon India

Try the feedback option.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Contact & Support Information - Canon India
> 
> Try the feedback option.



No help there. Need email addresses.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 6, 2019)

Didn't see any email address there,try social media(fb/twitter).


----------



## billubakra (Apr 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Didn't see any email address there,try social media(fb/twitter).


yadachi@cusa.canon.com
reviewfeedback@cits.canon.com
Let's see.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2019)

@billubakra : Why they are asking PayTm payment ?  Paytm is generally used to create Fraud transactions and has many stories of fraud/scam.

I had a very Bad experience with Canon. So, I decided to not buy any Canon product.

_I bought Canon printer in 2012 and it died under warranty so its motherboard was replaced by Canon technician and it worked good for next 6 months and then again the replaced motherboard died and as it was out-of-warranty so Canon executive asked me to pay 1500 (replacement mobo) + 400 (service charge) = Rs 1900. 
And it was in 2013 when GST was not in place. And today the price would have increased._


----------



## billubakra (Apr 13, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> @billubakra : Why they are asking PayTm payment ?  Paytm is generally used to create Fraud transactions and has many stories of fraud/scam.
> 
> I had a very Bad experience with Canon. So, I decided to not buy any Canon product.
> 
> ...



Asking for money via paytm was doubtful. Anyways the email did the trick, they will visit next week foc.


----------

